# PLEASE HELP my nursing rat has an inerear infection I cant give meds now



## rennie (Feb 11, 2014)

I am a new owner to my two rats sam and lucie, my momma rat had 9 babies they are two weeks today so still nursing, my very BIG problem is the vet gave me the mes for her inerear infection but cant start for atleast another two weeks at best, when the babies will be 4 weeks, she has a very bad head tilt and not to good on her balense but she is a very good mom and all babies are doing very well, I want to know what can or should I do?? I have thought about hand feeding the babies for two weeks on my own but what kind of milk would they need..Do I leave her with the babies and just wait out the two weeks, I really dont want to see her like this for two more weeks when I have the meds, or do I not do what the vet said and give the meds and let her still nures the babies, Vet didnt really say why I couldnt give the meds to her while nuersing the bottle said nursing animals shouldnt take it but other then that I dont know why they shouldnt, if anyone has any Ideas that could help me or you know why Ive been told to wait please let me know, very conserned for my mamas well being...


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

She probably won't survive two weeks. 
You gotta start her asap
Babies can be fed kitten formula from a clean unused makeup sponge or a cloth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Voltage. You should give her the meds asap and the babies should be hand fed. I brought up a little 10 day old feeder baby by hand feeding him. I went through the threads to see if I could find it again. Here's a link to it:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?89313-My-little-feeder-baby.

It also shows what I used to feed him with (which was basically a pipet with the outer covering of some electrical wiring inserted at the end). His mouth was so tiny it took me forever to fins something that he could nurse off of. This was soft through and did not cause any injury to his teeth. I fed him kitten milk replacer (the powdered kind), and I mixed it with about three parts water to insure that he was hydrated the first day or two.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

KMR or soy milk, an eye drop pipet, and some q-tips. Luckily, while it isn't the best for them, they will be able to eat mostly hard food and rarely get nursed when they are three weeks old.

She should be treated because it can get worse; it's still yet manageable.


----------



## rennie (Feb 11, 2014)

ok great thanks you so much I'm going to feed them with the formula, my other questions are I have organic goats milk formula on had (got it a few months ago because im always taking in animals)
1. can they have that instead of the kitten formula
2. what will happen to my mama just stopping the feedings- how longe till she drys up 
3. when can I put the babies back with her or can I


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The males will need to be separate from Mom at about 5wks to prevent another litter.
The mother should stop nursing at about 4.5wks. She can be introduced to the babies once they no longer are interested in nursing.
As for goats milk, I do not know. I know that the requirements for a rat baby are similar to that which soy infant formula offers so comparing them should provide insight.

I just thought of something: what is the antibiotic? Some can be administered safely to pregnant or nursing does.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried feeding Toast goat's milk after I ran out of kitten milk replacer. He did not like the flavor at all, but you can use it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

rennie said:


> ok great thanks you so much I'm going to feed them with the formula, my other questions are I have organic goats milk formula on had (got it a few months ago because im always taking in animals)
> 1. can they have that instead of the kitten formula
> 2. what will happen to my mama just stopping the feedings- how longe till she drys up
> 3. when can I put the babies back with her or can I


Here's a link with some recipes for homemade kitten formula. It makes a good substitute if your not able to find kitten formula. 

http://kittenformula.blogspot.com/


----------

